# Relentless 225 dp



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey ppl. I know there has been mixed reviews about the relentless dp as well as revisions made. And i know in some ways the topics been beat to death. I'm not looking to hear any debates about relentless vs 42dd. And i dont want to see posts from yrs ago either. All I want is for ppl who have the relentless unit to chime in and let us know how the fit n finish were. Anyone run into any major issues with longevity? I've heard talk about bad welds and poor fitment but those where posts made yrs ago. If they are holding up better now I might consider it. 
Flame suit on!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mine works well. I personally chose to relocate the 02 sensor.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Was it to close to the manifold? I think I remember hearing about that.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Also let me know how long you have been running yours.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have had it on with a F23 for about 20K miles now, no issues. 


It wouldn't clear the FT manifold which is Why I moved it, no experience with it on a stock manifold.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VI


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> VI


 What?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> VI


 VI = 6 ? 

VI = Volume Increase ?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> What?


 He's counting how many threads about this DP are started to repeat all the info over again. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> He's counting how many threads about this DP are started to repeat all the info over again. :laugh:


 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha was thinking the same thing!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't like the thread don't click on it. As I said I want feedback from relentless dp owners. So if you don't own one you shouldn't be posting here. K thanks.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Also I def did not find 6 recent posts asking for ppls experience. All the ones that came up were yrs old or a relentless vs 42dd type thread. And none had ppls long term experience. So if your that bored played tt you can list them here.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

look a little further through the pages and you will find a 4 or 5 page topic on this as well


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Again I've looked through most that I could find. There isn't too much that is recent or from ppl who have had the dp for while. I wana know how well they hold up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The threads are floating around somewhere. I'm just keeping count lol.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> The threads are floating around somewhere. I'm just keeping count lol.


 Rock on with yo bad self.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> The threads are floating around somewhere. I'm just keeping count lol.


 Hey did you need that intercooler? Still have it if you do. I forgot about that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Hey did you need that intercooler? Still have it if you do. I forgot about that.


 Ill be home tomorrow to check. I need to see if its the ds or ps


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Sweet. Let me know.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Sweet. Let me know.


 Will do:beer:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

agreed...most threads on the subject are quite old. I'm interested in hearing more recent owner's expierences. 




being that I just purchased it


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone else wana give there status as far as how it's holding up over time. Really getting ready to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey I just checked and of course I need the one you already sold:banghead: 

Back on topic since you plan on getting this and you're so close I'd like to see it and get pictures and take a few measurements. I'm thinking about making a comparison thread to the 42DD when I get mine.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I was getting ready to order one and it says they don't have the decat version available. Crap!
Might have to fork out for the catted version.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you email them?


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

Have had mine for bout 3 or so months now and holding up great had not a single prob. with it and im on air so barley clearing the driveshaft. hope that helps it being very current.


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

and catless of course


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Did you email them?


 Yep sent one this morning. Hoping maybe the description wasnt updated. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

TTcruZin69 said:


> Have had mine for bout 3 or so months now and holding up great had not a single prob. with it and im on air so barley clearing the driveshaft. hope that helps it being very current.


 Nice. That's what I wana hear.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 has the new one as well.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Just waiting on a reply from relentless as to whether I gota get the catted unit instead.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok lmk I would like to get a few pics and measurements of it before you instal it. Since no one will ever buy two to compare them side by side I'd like to use yours since I plan on getting the 42dd. Then we can have an informative thread rather than he says this she says that nonsense


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Sweet. That sounds good. However if I don't hear from them in the next day or two I might just grab one from 42dd. The price of the relentless is obviously why I'm interested. Even if it only lasted a couple yrs buying another would still be cheaper than one 42dd dp. However you will not get the quality or support that 42dd offer. That's why I'm on the fence. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Sweet. That sounds good. However if I don't hear from them in the next day or two I might just grab one from 42dd. The price of the relentless is obviously why I'm interested. Even if it only lasted a couple yrs buying another would still be cheaper than one 42dd dp. However you will not get the quality or support that 42dd offer. That's why I'm on the fence. Ill keep you posted.


 Alright just lmk what you decide


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm running the relentless downpipe without the cat. I've gotta say I'm very happy with it. Welds seemed pretty good quality and you can't beat the price. It mated up to my custom cat back (used factory hangers) easy enough. The hardest part about installing it was removing the old one. I've been running it about 3 months now and haven't had a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Did you guys get hardware with it? Or at least the 2 bolt gasket?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't get a gasket but its just a standard one you can get at any auto parts store for like $2


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok cool. I think Im going with the relentless. If I have to get the cat so be it. I figured it didn't include hardware so il grab that stuff so I'm ready to go when it gets here. Il be ordering once I hear from them.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

So i just ordered the catless one but what hardware do I need if im bolting up to the factory catback? This is temporary until I decide which exhaust im getting or if im going custom


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

BTW with catless you just put a 42DD spacer in right to pass emissions?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I would assume you could just use the spacer. I have written it out with software though so I haven't had to deal with it myself. As far as hardware all you should need is the gasket. It bolts up using factory hangers.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> BTW with catless you just put a 42DD spacer in right to pass emissions?


It kind of depends how they test. You'll probably fail a sniff test.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok peeps I got a message back just now. They have 14 in stock. In grabbing one up.
I was mainly just looking to save money since I have a high flow cat that can be installed at a later time. Now il have enough funds left for a stg2 gonzo tune.

It should be here between the 27 and the 3. So il take whatever measurements you would need played tt just let me know what you'd like.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have to deal with emissions so can't say if it would pass or not. All i can say is e85 +cat less = strong smell. When my buddy is in the car behind me and I floor it he says it smells like cheap tequila :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't speak for other states, but I though the sniffer's were obsolete...they just use the readiness via OBDII


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*relentless DP*

i got both end of last year, cat on road catless off, still not installed though. being stainless and a great price was why i bought, got great service as one shipped directly from over there! the 42DD aluminized steel would not last over 5 years in Pa weather and is way OVERPRICED!! if it were stainless i would have purchased it even lowly 409 stainless like magetflow uses


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

rodhotter said:


> i got both end of last year, cat on road catless off, still not installed though. being stainless and a great price was why i bought, got great service as one shipped directly from over there! the 42DD aluminized steel would not last over 5 years in Pa weather and is way OVERPRICED!! if it were stainless i would have purchased it even lowly 409 stainless like magetflow uses


Good to know. I'm thinking of upgrading my 180Q (ATC) with the Relentless...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

just got my headers n DP today...looks great. 

Welds look great to me. I don't think they'll pull a houdini

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2032/img1555oy.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/img1557wb.jpg/


links to full size pics


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

good to hear that there are few issues with the downpipe. How much do you have to modify it to work with a stock catback?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm still waiting for my dp to get here. They emailed me and said there was an issue with the braided flex and they had to correct that before they went out. Hoping to have it Monday.

I currently have my exhaust removed completely except for the 3" dp I bought from Volksdude27 that was supposed to fit perfect but rubs a lot on the driveshaft. Big waste of time and money there. Thanks buddy! 

So who wants a video of the tt running open catted dp? Sounds like a beast at wot. Not so much during normal driving. Lol


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

*relentless dp*

I have the relentless dp with the sport cat and so far so good. had it for about 3 months i think. been through snow and salt and holds up great. they are suposed to be puting out a cat back soon as well for our 225hp tt


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to purchase mine Monday and I'm not exactly sure on the gasket. Is it the stock gasket for the k04 or something different because its a 3"?


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

JUst ordered mine on Friday. Supposedly it should ship out Monday. I can't wait for it to get here. I ordered the de catted version. Eddie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

TT/DSM said:


> I'm going to purchase mine Monday and I'm not exactly sure on the gasket. Is it the stock gasket for the k04 or something different because its a 3"?


You use a regular 225 ko4 gasket and you will also need a 3" 2 bolt exhaust gasket you can get at a couple diff places. Autozone or advance should have it if not a exhaust shop should.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'm converting the second flange to vband


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

it comes wit the gaskets needed...and they're just stock copper gaskets...nothing special needed at all

the turbo flange isn't changing size, so the gasket isn't changing in size


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> it comes wit the gaskets needed...and they're just stock copper gaskets...nothing special needed at all
> 
> the turbo flange isn't changing size, so the gasket isn't changing in size


Sweet. Glad I didn't go out and buy them yet.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Just heard my dp is waiting for me when I get home. Can't wait to get the hell outa work and get started.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Not quite sure if i bought a bad one or older version. The pipe is currently sitting on my power steering heat shield giving lots of vibration. I had to cut the hanger because it wasn't allowing correct fitment of subframe.

The test pipe is a little too long so the system hangs fairly low. The test pipe also isn't a diameter matched with stock cat back. It fits loose within the clamp. 

Be prepared to have it fixed by fabricator is my opinion but over all is a decent unit


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Any of you who have installed this downpipe did you have to drop the subframe?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

no. you have to cut the stock exhaust if you don't drop the frame. 










mine was also already broken at the flex pipe...hence the need for a new one


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

No I mean does the subframe have to be dropped to get the relentless pipe in. I already have the previous dp out without doing so but lost light and didnt get to try and fit the new one up today. I was hoping I wouldn't have to drop it.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I don't think so, it's because the stock one splits into 2 pipes, right?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> I don't think so, it's because the stock one splits into 2 pipes, right?


If you unbolt it from the cats, unlike in the picture where they decided to cut it two inches in front of the flange held on by six nuts. :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

20v master said:


> If you unbolt it from the cats, unlike in the picture where they decided to cut it two inches in front of the flange held on by six nuts. :laugh:


i'm in pa...those nuts were rusted to ****. I tried

and no, you should not have to drop the subframe to fit the new pipe, that's why its in two pieces already.

even if you unbolt it at the cats, you're still gonna need to cut it to get it past the trans stuff


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok. Il just have to really try to shove that b!tch in. I tried a lil yesterday and it seemed like it might not fit without dropping the subframe. I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

TTcruZin69 said:


> Have had mine for bout 3 or so months now and holding up great had not a single prob. with it and im on air so barley clearing the driveshaft. hope that helps it being very current.


Did you drop your subframe during install?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Ok. Il just have to really try to shove that b!tch in. I tried a lil yesterday and it seemed like it might not fit without dropping the subframe. I'm hoping I'm wrong.


Why don't you.................gasp.............just drop the subframe? It's four bolts, you don't even have to unbolt the steering rack from the subframe to gain the little additional clearance needed. I dropped mine to remove the front sway bar and did as I said, it took all of 5 minutes since the car was already on jack stands.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well my cars on ramps and I don't have jack stands so........gasp....... It's a little difficult to do. No need for the dick attitude. So if four bolts is all it takes maybe ill have to find a way to actually get the car off the ground.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Well my cars on ramps and I don't have jack stands so........gasp....... It's a little difficult to do. No need for the dick attitude. So if four bolts is all it takes maybe ill have to find a way to actually get the car off the ground.


I'm not being a dick. I just don't understand why everyone acts like dropping the subframe is the equivalent of curing cancer. If the car is on ramps, then you don't have much further to jack it up.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Well if you don't have the equipment to do the work that makes it pretty hard to do doesn't it?i have the ramps and one floor jack! Good for you you got it out in 10mins on jack stands. I don't have that luxury right now. Cant just unbolt the subframe with the weight of the car on the wheels. And if there is a way I could get it in without having to wait another day or buy jack stands I'd do it. That's why I've been asking.
You have a good way of coming across as being a sarcastic, rude, know it all. Maybe you don't realize or care but you do.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Well if you don't have the equipment to do the work that makes it pretty hard to do doesn't it?i have the ramps and one floor jack! Good for you you got it out in 10mins on jack stands. I don't have that luxury right now. Cant just unbolt the subframe with the weight of the car on the wheels. And if there is a way I could get it in without having to wait another day or buy jack stands I'd do it. That's why I've been asking.
> You have a good way of coming across as being a sarcastic, rude, know it all. Maybe you don't realize or care but you do.


Sorry you took it that way. If you cant afford to buy a set of $25 jack stands then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I think I'm just going to wait till I have some time to use a hoist. Sounds like that will make it 10x easier


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> Sorry you took it that way. If you cant afford to buy a set of $25 jack stands then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car.


Why don't you just F off dude. No one needs your d bag comments. And that's all your good for here. Like I said "know it all prick!" Get outa my thread!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> Sorry you took it that way. If you cant afford to buy a set of $25 jack stands then maybe you shouldn't be modding your car.


And if you'd read my posts I never said I can't afford jack stands. I have more money put into my tt in the past 6 mnths than your "180q turned 225" is worth. 

Funny I've seen other ppl shut you down cuz your running your mouth too. So as I said "cockmaster" plz refrain from posting in this or any other thread I create.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> I think I'm just going to wait till I have some time to use a hoist. Sounds like that will make it 10x easier


You will def have to drop the subframe. There was no way it was going in without doing so. You def don't need a hoist though. Just get the car off the ground have a jack support the subframe and loosen the four 21mm bolts. Done and done. 

That's what I had to do yesterday. But it's in. I'm a little worried it sits really close to the edge of the subframe. I think I'm going to grind that spot on the SF a little for clearance. Otherwise it fits great. Has plenty of clearance with the firewall and driveshaft. Now today I will hook my exhaust up and go about fitting the two together.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> And if you'd read my posts I never said I can't afford jack stands. I have more money put into my tt in the past 6 mnths than your "180q turned 225" is worth.
> 
> Funny I've seen other ppl shut you down cuz your running your mouth too. So as I said "cockmaster" plz refrain from posting in this or any other thread I create.





steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Why don't you just F off dude. No one needs your d bag comments. And that's all your good for here. Like I said "know it all prick!" Get outa my thread!


Wow, you're a thin skinned one. You must PM Eric about me a lot. So why is it again you don't have a pair of jackstands if that's what keeping you from solving this? Don't get mad at me because you don't have the tools to do the job. If you think you've "shut me down," you must take the internet REALLY seriously. Your childish name calling certainly has ruined my day. What will I ever do to regain my forum street cred? :screwy: Hey at least you manned up and got it installed. :beer: I hope you have a great day.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> Wow, you're a thin skinned one. You must PM Eric about me a lot. So why is it again you don't have a pair of jackstands if that's what keeping you from solving this? Don't get mad at me because you don't have the tools to do the job. If you think you've "shut me down," you must take the internet REALLY seriously. Your childish name calling certainly has ruined my day. What will I ever do to regain my forum street cred? :screwy: Hey at least you manned up and got it installed. :beer: I hope you have a great day.


Plz refer to my previous post cockmaster.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Plz refer to my previous post to realize I was trying to do things half ass the first time.


The following is your previous post. 



steve-o 16v GLI said:


> You will def have to drop the subframe. There was no way it was going in without doing so. You def don't need a hoist though. Just get the car off the ground have a jack support the subframe and loosen the four 21mm bolts. Done and done.


You are correct, you had to drop the subframe to install it. Good job. :beer:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> The following is your previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, you had to drop the subframe to install it. Good job. :beer:


Shouldn't you be following max around like a puppy cockmaster?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Why don't you just F off dude. No one needs your d bag comments. And that's all your good for here. Like I said "know it all prick!" Get outa my thread!


Why don't you tell me how you really feel


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> Why don't you tell me how you really feel


What? Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

opcorn: in before the black hole. FWIW. I have no idea why you guys argue. Just step back and take a few breaths and let it sort itself out. Can't we all just get along


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:facepalm::facepalm:

opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> opcorn: in before the black hole. FWIW. I have no idea why you guys argue. Just step back and take a few breaths and let it sort itself out. Can't we all just get along


It isn't and wasn't an arguement at all. steve 16 year old got upset because I asked why not just drop the subframe. Apparently the obvious answer wasn't what he wanted to hear?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> opcorn: in before the black hole. FWIW. I have no idea why you guys argue. Just step back and take a few breaths and let it sort itself out. Can't we all just get along


Lol. He came into my thread with his know it all attitude and smart ass remarks. He has a habit of running his mouth a lot.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> It isn't and wasn't an arguement at all. steve 16 year old got upset because I asked why not just drop the subframe. Apparently the obvious answer wasn't what he wanted to hear?


Case in point. He talks trash like a child.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Wow, you're a thin skinned one. You must PM Eric about me a lot. So why is it again you don't have a pair of jackstands if that's what keeping you from solving this? Don't get mad at me because you don't have the tools to do the job. If you think you've "shut me down," you must take the internet REALLY seriously. Your childish name calling certainly has ruined my day. What will I ever do to regain my forum street cred? :screwy: Hey at least you manned up and got it installed. :beer: I hope you have a great day.


Why would you POSSIBLY be bringing my name up in this? WTF is wrong with you..? This is just further proof that you are a fuching CLOWN. Man, the grab ass around here gets old. One of these days someone is gonna get ahold of you and put your big mouth in check. And yes, if I ever run into you, it will be me. Let the clown-ass mouth running begin..

opcorn:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Why would you POSSIBLY be bringing my name up in this? WTF is wrong with you..? This is just further proof that you are a fuching CLOWN. Man, the grab ass around here gets old. One of these days someone is gonna get ahold of you and put your big mouth in check. And yes, if I ever run into you, it will be me. Let the clown-ass mouth running begin..
> 
> opcorn:


Damn right. he thinks I've been pming you about him. Lol Which I haven't. If he'd talk like that to me in person(which I know he wouldn't) I would knock his punk ass out.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Damn right. he thinks I've been pming you about him. Lol Which I haven't. If he'd talk like that to me in person(which I know he wouldn't) I would knock his punk ass out.


Yeah, I have no idea what hes talking about. What an idiot. He should change his name to "masterdouchebag". Its a shame that some of the guys that know the most (not all of them) tend to lack social skills. I bet hes typing right now with his angry face on

Ha!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, I have no idea what hes talking about. What an idiot. He should change his name to "masterdouchebag". Its a shame that some of the guys that know the most (not all of them) tend to lack social skills. I bet hes typing right now with his angry face on
> 
> Ha!


I liked cockmaster personally. Lol.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I liked **** personally. Lol.


I bet you do. 



warranty225cpe said:


> Why would you POSSIBLY be bringing my name up in this? WTF is wrong with you..? This is just further proof that you are a fuching CLOWN. Man, the grab ass around here gets old. One of these days someone is gonna get ahold of you and put your big mouth in check. And yes, if I ever run into you, it will be me. Let the clown-ass mouth running begin..
> 
> opcorn:


Maybe because you run around PM'ing everyone whining about me. You two must have a crush. Both of your little threats are cute though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I bet you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because you run around PM'ing everyone whining about me. You two must have a crush. Both of your little threats are cute though.


Actually, its people PMing ME about what a piece of sh!t you are. I dont need to campaign for people to see that. You do a good enough job on your own :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Actually, its people PMing ME about what a piece of sh!t you are. I dont need to campaign for people to see that. You do a good enough job on your own :thumbup::laugh:


That must be why I get PM's about you. Would you like me to post them?

Edit: I bet Eric is furiously typing up some PM's with steam shooting out of his ears so he can post them first.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> That must be why I get PM's about you. Would you like me to post them?


I dont care WTF you do.. If its makes you feel better about yourself, go for it. I wont post the PMs in my box, because unlike you these people dont want issues with the forum bully. GET A LIFE


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> That must be why I get PM's about you. Would you like me to post them?


Dude you've derailed my thread enough now F off!!


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> That must be why I get PM's about you. Would you like me to post them?
> 
> Edit: I bet Eric is furiously typing up some PM's with steam shooting out of his ears so he can post them first.


Funny cuz since I've told you off I've gotten a couple Pms from ppl(Eric was not one so don't get your panties all bunched up) thanking me and agreeing with me that you are a troll. Lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Funny cuz since I've told you off I've gotten a couple Pms from ppl(Eric was not one so don't get your panties all bunched up) thanking me and agreeing with me that you are a troll. Lol


Sounds like whats filling my inbox. I guess theres no love for the trolling Douchemaster.


Hey, D-bag.. People are over your sh!t :wave:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> I bet you do.


Plz cockmaster. If I wanted any comeback from you I'd have you get your stomach pumped.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


>


haha, what else is new? Just more of this as5hole making friends :laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


>


Hahaha.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Now cockmaster is trolling my every post. Real class.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Now cockmaster is trolling my every post. Real class.


I don't know who cockmaster is, but it's his right to go off on whoever he wants. Right? :laugh: Class says the guy with a male gentalia obsession.....


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Aww did I hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> I don't know who cockmaster is, but it's his right to go off on whoever he wants. Right? :laugh: Class says the guy with a male gentalia obsession.....


He doesn't get that he is the cockmaster. Hehehe


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20V, it's pretty clear that no one supports your behavior and attitude, regardless of how knowledgeable or helpful you think you are.

I think the worst part about this is that you troll the other threads of anyone with whom you provoke and conflict to continue the issue. You're probably older than most people on this forum and yet you come across as a child. The fact that you'd want to continue and antagonize, regardless of whether or not you're joking, speaks something about you. 

The fact that you don't care about what anyone thinks and continue to ramble on is commendable, but no one cares about you (and less so every time you mouth off). You have no redeeming qualities and shouldn't place any sort of value on the attention you attract. Maybe it is to bring to light the battle, obviously much harder than all of ours, you fight. That's kind of emo, though.

I am not against being witty, but your posts are just a waste of letters and your time after the first or second jab. Consider shoving your head up your ass and recycling. Go green, bro!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> 20V, it's pretty clear that no one supports your behavior and attitude, regardless of how knowledgeable or helpful you think you are.
> 
> I think the worst part about this is that you troll the other threads of anyone with whom you provoke and conflict to continue the issue. You're probably older than most people on this forum and yet you come across as a child. The fact that you'd want to continue and antagonize, regardless of whether or not you're joking, speaks something about you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Kacz07 said:


> 20V, it's pretty clear that no one supports your behavior and attitude, regardless of how knowledgeable or helpful you think you are.
> 
> I think the worst part about this is that you troll the other threads of anyone with whom you provoke and conflict to continue the issue. You're probably older than most people on this forum and yet you come across as a child. The fact that you'd want to continue and antagonize, regardless of whether or not you're joking, speaks something about you.
> 
> ...


This needs stickied. Lol.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> The fact that you don't care about what anyone thinks and continue to ramble on is commendable, but no one cares about you (and less so every time you mouth off).


That's great, because I couldn't care less. If you think telling me to F off, shove my head up my ass, fill in the blank, etc etc upsets me or will make me not post, well that's your problem. At least you made Eric happy too, because that's two of us since I'm smiling ear to ear at how sensetive you guys are. No wonder people think the TT is a girl's car. :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> This needs stickied. Lol.


Would it make you feel better? :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Adam, formerly known as [email protected], AKA 20vmaster, douchemaster, cockmaster, whatever people are calling you these days.. Your a piece of sh|t. Your condescending as&hole routine has run it's course. Nobody is buying your BS but you. Now go find a quiet corner and fu€k yourself.
:wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> That's great, because I couldn't care less. If you think telling me to F off, shove my head up my ass, fill in the blank, etc etc upsets me or will make me not post, well that's your problem. At least you made Eric happy too, because that's two of us since I'm smiling ear to ear at how sensetive you guys are. No wonder people think the TT is a girl's car. :laugh:


Ahaha :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Adam, formerly known as [email protected]ic, AKA 20vmaster, douchemaster, cockmaster, whatever people are calling you these days.. Your a piece of sh|t. Your condescending as&hole routine has run it's course. Nobody is buying your BS but you. Now go find a quiet corner and fu€k yourself.
> :wave:





20v master said:


> That's great, because I couldn't care less.


Deep breaths Eric, deep breaths. I love how you think saying these things bothers me though. It's also real clever and original how you skirt the language filter but don't know the difference between "your" and "you're." You're sharper than you look.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Deep breaths Eric, deep breaths. I love how you think saying these things bothers me though. It's also real clever and original how you skirt the language filter but don't know the difference between "your" and "you're." You're sharper than you look.


Haha, now he can add englishteacher to his list of call signs! Dude.., you really are pathetic :facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, now he can add englishteacher to his list of call signs! Dude.., you really are pathetic :facepalm:


Which is how I feel about people that kick in car doors because they ALMOST got hit by the driver. ALMOST. :facepalm:

Let's add to the list. I also feel that way about:

1) People that cry when you don't order their parts for them to save on shipping costs. 
2) People that get their feelings hurt when you tell them the simple way to fix their car even though they already know the answer and don't like it. 

Anybody else? :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Which is how I feel about people that kick in car doors because they ALMOST got hit by the driver. ALMOST. :facepalm:


I'm sorry Adam, you're right. Everyone else is an *******, and your gods gift to the 20V.. 
It doesn't matter how smart the monkey is if you can't keep him from throwing his sh|t at people.


Your the monkey Adam.. Your the monkey opcorn:

Fin


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This got good. Keep going my night class is boring me to death


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I love this thread. I thank you all for contributing and yes that includes you **** master 
Hugs and kisses. Lol


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> That's great, because I couldn't care less. If you think telling me to F off, shove my head up my ass, fill in the blank, etc etc upsets me or will make me not post, well that's your problem. At least you made Eric happy too, because that's two of us since I'm smiling ear to ear at how sensetive you guys are. No wonder people think the TT is a girl's car. :laugh:


Hush, child. No more words. You're irrational and not reading everything. I've got a hug waiting for your at Waterfest. :heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Group hug!!! I wana go! :laugh:

I give excellent hugs :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

so relentless DP, pretty choice product, eh?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

toy4two2 said:


> so relentless DP, pretty choice product, eh?


That's my take from this thread...

/Also that someone is a cockmonster and hurt someone's feelings...
//Or something.

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> That's my take from this thread...
> 
> /Also that someone is a cockmonster and hurt someone's feelings...
> //Or something.
> ...


A lil late for the party are we? Hehe


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

i dropped mine for a faster less cursing install. old one coming out is the hardest part. the new one was a treat to do because of how much easier it went in. The only thing that is "rubbing" or causing vibrations for me is the resonator on the stock cat back. No biggie where it will be changed to a relentless cat back when it comes out. Its in the process of fabrication now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh wait, that's right. There was a topic here. I've had mine out a number of times. Never had to drove the subframe. For a little extra room, you could loosen the bolts a little to get some extra room in there.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Oh wait, that's right. There was a topic here. I've had mine out a number of times. Never had to drove the subframe. For a little extra room, you could loosen the bolts a little to get some extra room in there.


That's what I ended up having to do. It just wouldn't go in without lowering it. I'm just going to take a file and grind the area that's close to touching on the subframe a lil bit just in case. 
One thing I did make note of too is the flex section doesn't have a inner flex tube so I am a lil curious to see how that holds up. I've seen ppl who had them unwind from inside and it basically plugs up the exhaust. Hoping that wont happen.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry let me correct myself. i didnt have to drop it fully but did lower it by backing out the bolts some. an extra few inches goes a long way. I have had mine on for 4 months or more i think. whenever i started the post and it has held up well for me. I have been happy with it.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

02ALMSaudi said:


> sorry let me correct myself. i didnt have to drop it fully but did lower it by backing out the bolts some. an extra few inches goes a long way. I have had mine on for 4 months or more i think. whenever i started the post and it has held up well for me. I have been happy with it.


Good stuff. I was def happy when I got to inspect the welds. I'm no professional welder but I do know a thing or two. All the welds I could see made full penetration. I believe the disappearing welds that plagued the first version have been addressed. The flanges were thick and square. 

Can't wait till I can get it all connected back up to my exhaust and be out driving with the top down in this amazing weather.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

How long did it take to do the whole thing? I just got mine a couple days ago and thought about doing it today. I can't seem to find my O2 sensor spacer though so it's going to throw some codes


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

i was lucky enough to have a lift and a second set of hands. Took about hr and a half to get it out and about 45 min to get the new one in. old one out is absolutely the worst part.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> How long did it take to do the whole thing? I just got mine a couple days ago and thought about doing it today. I can't seem to find my O2 sensor spacer though so it's going to throw some codes


I'm in need of a o2 spacer myself. Right now it's getting hooked up catless but I would like to get a hi flo cat in so I can pass inspection without issue. 
I'm just hoping my wot/nls box won't end up shooting parts of the cat out the tailpipe. I guess as long as I don't sit holding the 2step for a min straight I should be ok.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

As long as they don't sniff test it with they spacer you should be good to go


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm doing my headers too...pain in freakin ass to get out. I can't wait to get the car running again. 

the downpipe is cake compared to doing the headers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> i'm doing my headers too...pain in freakin ass to get out. I can't wait to get the car running again.
> 
> the downpipe is cake compared to doing the headers


Kriss your talking about the manifold right? I keep hearing you say "headers" and it makes me go.. :what:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> i'm doing my headers too...pain in freakin ass to get out. I can't wait to get the car running again.
> 
> the downpipe is cake compared to doing the headers


Yea it really makes me miss how easy swapping parts out was on my BT mk3 1.8t. I did the cts 50 trim, and from removal of the old to fitting the bt kit it only took me 3hrs. But wheel spin is ghey so I moved to AWD. I actually have more fun in my lightly modded TT than I did in the mk3 though.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yes, exhaust manifold...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> yes, exhaust manifold...


Ahh gotcha


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

So got the pipe loose and a piece cut off but cut the wrong one and no more blades which means that I'll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Anybody have a picture of how they got the new pipe in?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> Anybody have a picture of how they got the new pipe in?


I don't have any pics but what I had to do is I removed two or three of the subframe bolts completely. Just loosening wasnt enough. Then took a pry bar to it while my brother had his foot pushing down on the passenger wheel. I also dented in the heat shields to make a lil more room. 

I actually got to drive it the other day and couldn't hear the dp rubbing on the subframe. First ive driven it since i got the motor built without some annoying exhaust vibration/noise. So I'm going to put a couple more miles on it and then drop the testpipe and see if its making contact. If so then il start grinding on the subframe a bit. 
Now the car goes in Monday for a new top. Then once i get the hi flo cat I have welded in then I'm squared away for inspection. Once that's done it'll be a gonzo tune and then I'm done for major mods. Maintenance and gathering parts for either a billet 3071r or gtx2867 will then be my main focus until the car is paid off.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

toy4two2 said:


> my g/f calls me cockmonster, that and rib-tickler


False. Blow up dolls don't talk. :laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it's the roadsters that rub, as they have an extra bracing that's near the exhaust. Coupes are fine


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

Just had my down pipe installed by my local shop. The car on the lift. They ended up dropping the subframe. Trimmed the down pipe to fit with my stock catback. Fits perfect no rattling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Going to try to finish mine tomorrow, we'll see


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

venmousracer said:


> Just had my down pipe installed by my local shop. The car on the lift. They ended up dropping the subframe. Trimmed the down pipe to fit with my stock catback. Fits perfect no rattling



How much did they charge you for the installation??


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I don't have any pics but what I had to do is I removed two or three of the subframe bolts completely. Just loosening wasnt enough. Then took a pry bar to it while my brother had his foot pushing down on the passenger wheel. I also dented in the heat shields to make a lil more room.


were you supporting the subframe since you took both bolts out on the passenger side or will it hold itself up?


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a jack supporting


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Got her all done, was kind of a pita to get it in but once it was it was easy. Had to trim about 2 inches of the pipe that connects to my factory muffler to make it fit. Have not driven it yet but am going for a test drive in 15 minutes


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

anybody got a pic of the bolts you guys are loosening/removing? 
I have a roadster and I want to be sure before I touch 'em..


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

There is 4 bolts to the subframe, all 21 mm rear 2 are in plain sight , the other 2 are a little more hidden on the inside of the lower control arm. Take the right side bolts out but make sure you support the cradle with a jack or something so you can control how far it goes down.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I have to raise mine back up because I think there is something rubbing on my driveline


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> anybody got a pic of the bolts you guys are loosening/removing?
> I have a roadster and I want to be sure before I touch 'em..


On the roadster you also have two extra little support braces. You will have two I believe 13mm bolts to remove from each one. They face the back of the car.


----------



## gotmiked (Mar 2, 2013)

Bought an 05 TT Quattro coupe, and installed the RP downpipe with cat as my first mod last week. It fits very well and it is not sitting/resting on anything. I paid a mechanic to put it in on a lift, and he loosened the subframe bolts for some extra wiggle room. Removing the stock DP was definitely the toughest part. My only disappointment was that we had to cut the hanger because it was a couple inches off, but I do plan on welding it back on correctly if needed. All in all it is a great product for the price, and even without the hanger it seems quite secure.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

I got my relentless dp in the mail and surprisingly it came with gaskets and bolts. It didn't come with bolts for the turbo flange. Are you supposed to reuse stock ones or buy new ones?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TT/DSM said:


> I got my relentless dp in the mail and surprisingly it came with gaskets and bolts. It didn't come with bolts for the turbo flange. Are you supposed to reuse stock ones or buy new ones?


Most gaskets for the exhaust are considered one time use. But You might be able to get a good seal if you can get the gasket lined up exactly where it was prior to removal.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

TT/DSM said:


> I got my relentless dp in the mail and surprisingly it came with gaskets and bolts. It didn't come with bolts for the turbo flange. Are you supposed to reuse stock ones or buy new ones?


You can reuse the nuts for the turbo flange if you need but it wouldn't hurt to stop at the dealer and get new studs and nuts if you feel like it.


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine is in the mail (catted dp). Ill be sure to post.

ALSO, Ill be the test mule for the new catback from relentless in a few weeks. Stay posted guys. :thumbup:


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

gotmiked said:


> Bought an 05 TT Quattro coupe, and installed the RP downpipe with cat as my first mod last week. It fits very well and it is not sitting/resting on anything. I paid a mechanic to put it in on a lift, and he loosened the subframe bolts for some extra wiggle room. Removing the stock DP was definitely the toughest part. My only disappointment was that we had to cut the hanger because it was a couple inches off, but I do plan on welding it back on correctly if needed. All in all it is a great product for the price, and even without the hanger it seems quite secure.


I kept the hanger. It is in the wrong spot. All we did was heat that sucker up and bent it to fit properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

DerekCaven said:


> Mine is in the mail (catted dp). Ill be sure to post.
> 
> ALSO, Ill be the test mule for the new catback from relentless in a few weeks. Stay posted guys. :thumbup:


yeah he told me that i was suposed to be the mule for it too. even asked me what to model it after. promises promises. but fingers crossed


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

02ALMSaudi said:


> yeah he told me that i was suposed to be the mule for it too. even asked me what to model it after. promises promises. but fingers crossed


Any more info on that? Single tip? Dual tip? Resonated? 

I was told 2-3 weeks.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> I'm still waiting for my dp to get here. They emailed me and said there was an issue with the braided flex and they had to correct that before they went out. Hoping to have it Monday.
> 
> I currently have my exhaust removed completely except for the 3" dp I bought from Volksdude27 that was supposed to fit perfect but rubs a lot on the driveshaft. Big waste of time and money there. Thanks buddy!
> 
> *So who wants a video of the tt running open catted dp? Sounds like a beast at wot. Not so much during normal driving*. Lol


Post it! :beer:


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

The one im supposed to be testing is for a 225 quattro dual tip. Im excited to get rid of the cat back and see how the relentless sounds and works. Hope we get them soon so we can spread the word and get these out for the summer. So far very happy with them. Would recommend them to any one looking for quality but not the big price tag.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I've loosened all the subframe bolts and it's dropped a lil,,but still isn't enough room to get the pipe up in there...

anybody else noticed that the gaskets supplied with their products are about 3 times as thick as the OEM's? 

i'm quite disappointed with the turbo gasket for the header ... this caused me quite a back ache till i figured out it wasn't fitting well...i'm gonna try to get an OEM one now.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> I've loosened all the subframe bolts and it's dropped a lil,,but still isn't enough room to get the pipe up in there...
> 
> anybody else noticed that the gaskets supplied with their products are about 3 times as thick as the OEM's?
> 
> i'm quite disappointed with the turbo gasket for the header ... this caused me quite a back ache till i figured out it wasn't fitting well...i'm gonna try to get an OEM one now.


Yea my dp came with the thick copper gaskets. Sorry to hear about the turbo to mani gasket issue. The two gaskets that came with the dp fit perfect.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Yea, the thick gaskets were good


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i used their thick gasket for the Headers, and the downpipe, but i bought an OEM one for the turbo. The one supplied wit the headers wasn't as big for the main hole, and was off for the bolt holes...making it very frustrating to fit before i noticed that. 

HOWEVER, i finally got everything on... the downpipe was easy, but i would never touch an exhaust manifold again!! 

I plan on getting some post dyno runs after I get the appropriate software and i'll post up.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

looks good krissrock! 
How do you like that other charge pipe and dv relocation?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

*My Setup*

Skip to 1:20 

 

3" Relentless DP (no cat) to Greddy tip


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^^ you have a brake light out - drivers side outer


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Observant. I got my trunk sueded (is that a word?) and now I don't have access to that little panel that gives you access to the brake lights. Suggestions?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

HAHA UHHH SORRY :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

02ALMSaudi said:


> looks good krissrock!
> How do you like that other charge pipe and dv relocation?


 I didn't notice any difference to be honest with either of them. But hey, i didn't notice any problems either. 

It does make sense to me, to move the DV closer to the intake, and away from the hot turbo air. simply for longevity of the DV. but i love the custom charge pipe simply for the cleaner look.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*relentless DP*

i got a catted and decat setup for my 01 TT 225Q roadster a few months ago, have yet to install over concerns dropping the subframe. are the subframe bolts reusable as in non stretch, and a front end alignment possibly needed i have read, think i will give it a go as i enjoy doing my own work and am pretty well equipped. got the set for less $$$ than the other aluminized mild-steel unit that would not last in rusty pa salt etc


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Every bolt on a VW/Audi is a one time use bolt. Technically, every bolt ever is a stretch bolt if you torque to a spec. The subframe bolts won't cause any problems if you reuse them though.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> I didn't notice any difference to be honest with either of them. But hey, i didn't notice any problems either.
> 
> It does make sense to me, to move the DV closer to the intake, and away from the hot turbo air. simply for longevity of the DV. but i love the custom charge pipe simply for the cleaner look.


 aparently that custom pipe is supposed to support better air flow because it gets rig of that indents as well as the resonator....... alegedly.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

wrestler4life521 said:


> Observant. I got my trunk sueded (is that a word?) and now I don't have access to that little panel that gives you access to the brake lights. Suggestions?


 Well that was dumb lol. I'd probably start by pulling the entire panel out? 

I just saw Relentless has a 180Q downpipe now. Anyone order it yet? Are are all of the Renlentless have no cat or straight pipe? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-180...Parts_Accessories&hash=item416e3c5eeb&vxp=mtr


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

No they have a cat version as well.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of an inexpensive place to get a cat back exhaust? Similar to this down pipe? I contacted relentless but not sure they make one as I didn't see it on their site and they haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> Does anyone know of an inexpensive place to get a cat back exhaust? Similar to this down pipe? I contacted relentless but not sure they make one as I didn't see it on their site and they haven't gotten back to me.


Single or dual out?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Single or dual out?


Whichever is cheaper really, I don't care  Preferably single as that's the rear defuser that is stock on the car now.


Relentless got back to me to tell me they don't have it at this time.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> Whichever is cheaper really, I don't care  Preferably single as that's the rear defuser that is stock on the car now.
> 
> 
> Relentless got back to me to tell me they don't have it at this time.


You might be better off just piecing it together with a res, muffler and piping. Since its such a straight shot. It's not to hard to do for cheap.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

What have you guys been paying for the dp + cat install on your 225's?

I would really like to avoid getting raped


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Go to a local exhaust shop and have them Fab you a cat back. I paid just over 500 for my catback full supplies installed etc 3" stainless dual outlet


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I might just buy a welder and piping instead of 500 bux for one. I did find this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-CAT-BAC...Parts_Accessories&hash=item232b3784fb&vxp=mtr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> What have you guys been paying for the dp + cat install on your 225's?
> 
> I would really like to avoid getting raped


I paid $260 shipped to Canada for the 180Q Relentless DP. I chose the 'make an offer' option as the DP was selling for $260 + $60ish shipping and the guy accepted my free shipping offer.

I'm sure installing was a couple hours though, I didn't have the time so I paid my mechanic to do the work this time.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> I paid $260 shipped to Canada for the 180Q Relentless DP. I chose the 'make an offer' option as the DP was selling for $260 + $60ish shipping and the guy accepted my free shipping offer.
> 
> I'm sure installing was a couple hours though, I didn't have the time so I paid my mechanic to do the work this time.


How do you like the 180Q DP??

/Thinking about it for mine...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So far so good. I didn't do the install but I asked the mechanic about it and he said it went as good as expected. Definitely worth the price that's for sure. It's not the thickest material but for the price you can't go wrong. You can install 2 of them for the cost of 1 42DD that's not even stainless.. so it was a no brainer for me.

I chipped it at the same time so I can't really say how it improved performance though.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> So far so good. I didn't do the install but I asked the mechanic about it and he said it went as good as expected. Definitely worth the price that's for sure. It's not the thickest material but for the price you can't go wrong. You can install 2 of them for the cost of 1 42DD that's not even stainless.. so it was a no brainer for me.
> 
> I chipped it at the same time so I can't really say how it improved performance though.


I know you are on the Great White North Neb, I guess you mentioned 2 hours of labor for it? so about $200-ish?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not sure how many hours it took, I didn't ask to be honest. Labour up here is around $85-100/hr though. I would suspect a few hours labour though. It depends if you have rusty bolts or not.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

*Relentless Catback!!!!!!*

It is done and about to be released!!! 
Hope you waited! 
It will be worth it 

[URL="http://s44.photobucket.com/us...albums/f29/deftone360/WINDY_BRANDON.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:sly::laugh:


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

42DD has the same bend


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

02ALMSaudi said:


> 42DD has the same bend


 Cut and weld is not a smooth transitional bend lol


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

is this going to be 3"?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

02ALMSaudi said:


> It is done and about to be released!!!
> Hope you waited!
> It will be worth it
> 
> [URL="http://s44.photobucket.com/us...albums/f29/deftone360/WINDY_BRANDON.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


 They better hurry!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

FYI, got quoted 6 hrs here in Houston to remove the old DP and install the new DP. 
Subframe needs to be removed and potentially an axle? 
and it will need alignment.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> FYI, got quoted 6 hrs here in Houston to remove the old DP and install the new DP.
> Subframe needs to be removed and potentially an axle?
> and it will need alignment.


 Get a second quote. Old DP can be cut out. No one ever removes an axel. 

Search here and you'll find a few DP installs.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

not to take it out...just cut the old one. you will have to drop the subframe to install the new pipe however.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> not to take it out...just cut the old one. *you will have to drop the subframe to install the new pipe however.*


 Nope. Dropping the subframe will make it easier, but not necessary. See linky. 

http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?3291772 

cheers


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nope. Dropping the subframe will make it easier, but not necessary. See linky.
> 
> http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?3291772
> 
> cheers


 That's a 42dd they are installing in that walk through. The relentless piece DOES require the subframe to be dropped. I haven't heard a single relentless owner who installed it without doing so.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> That's a 42dd they are installing in that walk through. The relentless piece DOES require the subframe to be dropped. I haven't heard a single relentless owner who installed it without doing so.


 I did mine without it just fine


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

02ALMSaudi said:


> It is done and about to be released!!!
> Hope you waited!
> It will be worth it
> 
> [URL="http://s44.photobucket.com/us...albums/f29/deftone360/WINDY_BRANDON.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


 Where did you find this?!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

02ALMSaudi said:


> It is done and about to be released!!!
> Hope you waited!
> It will be worth it


 Is it 2.5 or 3.0 inch?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive removed my DP some many times now, its not a big deal. To remove the original I suggest cutting it. To get the new one in, I suggest loosening the sub frame bolts enough for it to drop a little. But you shouldnt need to drop it completely.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

ejg3855 said:


> I did mine without it just fine


 How did you manage that? I'm curious. On a lift?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I laid on my back and installed it ? 

The only thing I could think of that made it feasible would be no-sway bar. 

I have done a few downpipes without subframe droppage on this car. Maybe I am jsut that good, or I am just drunk when I do it and by the graces of god it works out for me.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> That's a 42dd they are installing in that walk through. The relentless piece DOES require the subframe to be dropped. I haven't heard a single relentless owner who installed it without doing so.


 The 42dd DP no longer comes in two sections, at least mine didn't. I'm assuming I'll have to drop the subframe to get it in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> I laid on my back and installed it ?
> 
> The only thing I could think of that made it feasible would be no-sway bar.
> 
> I have done a few downpipes without subframe droppage on this car. Maybe I am jsut that good, or I am just drunk when I do it and by the graces of god it works out for me.


 Being drunk makes everything easier.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Being drunk makes everything easier.


 :beer:


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

Im in contact with the company that sells it.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

ejg3855 said:


> I laid on my back and installed it ?
> 
> The only thing I could think of that made it feasible would be no-sway bar.
> 
> I have done a few downpipes without subframe droppage on this car. Maybe I am jsut that good, or I am just drunk when I do it and by the graces of god it works out for me.


Haha. Weird. I was drunk  and I was shoving, twisting, kicking and screaming and I got nowhere. Maybe I couldn't get the car high enough to angle the pipe just right. Idk.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Haha. Weird. I was drunk  and I was shoving, twisting, kicking and screaming and I got nowhere. Maybe I couldn't get the car high enough to angle the pipe just right. Idk.


You're just a bad drunk or not drunk enough. The optimum beer/hour ratio is 5 at a minimum.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

The catback should be released within a month and will be sold between $300-$400 dollars. It is an actual 3" catback so that is some good news


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

02ALMSaudi said:


> The catback should be released within a month and will be sold between $300-$400 dollars. It is an actual 3" catback so that is some good news


This makes me very excited in my pants.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Get a second quote. Old DP can be cut out. No one ever removes an axel.
> 
> Search here and you'll find a few DP installs.


I wanted to keep the old parts though so cutting wasnt an option.

I got it installed...now it rubs like a motherfonker!
Going to a shop tomorrow


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> ...I got it installed...now it rubs like a motherfonker!
> Going to a shop tomorrow


Nothing is ever easy with this car. :facepalm:


cheers

Hey, are you coming up this way for the Audi State meet in August?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

You are correct!

ASM? When and where? I havent heard about it!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> You are correct!
> 
> ASM? When and where? I havent heard about it!


http://www.audiclublonestar.org/

It's in the planning stage now by Audi Club Lone Star. Its sponsored by the ACNA-ACLS (Texas club of ACNA) and is open to all Audi owners, not just ACNA members. ACLS is brand new and we've not had an ACNA affiliated Audi club in Texas until now. This is the first meet under the ACNA-ACLS umbrella. Meets in the past have been sponsored by either NTAG (DFW) or TAG (Austin), the two non-ACNA affiliated Texas audi clubs. 

Link above is to the new ACNA-ACLS website. Updates should be posted there as soon as they become official. They are also being posted on 
TAG: http://texasaudigroup.com/forums/index.php 
and
NTAG: http://www.northtexasaudigroup.com/ 

cheers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! Will definitely look into it.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I want to know more about that exhaust.....


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to take mine to the shop, so here I ask:

Those of you that have experienced rubbing (like me), what has been your fix?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

you need to get stiffer dogbone mounts. like stage 1 from blackforest or equivalent.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> I didn't get a chance to take mine to the shop, so here I ask:
> 
> Those of you that have experienced rubbing (like me), what has been your fix?



The only rub i have had has been from the resonator when attaching into the stock catback


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> I didn't get a chance to take mine to the shop, so here I ask:
> 
> Those of you that have experienced rubbing (like me), what has been your fix?


Mine sits low and to the passenger side. So it rubs on the subframe a bit when I make hard turns. When I bought it I was told it wouldn't ship out right away because they had to redo the flex section. I'm wondering if when they rewelded it up if it wasnt exactly where it should be. Either that or it's because I had to cut off the hanger since Aptuning removed the mount for it and never gave it back to me. . Maybe that hanger would hold it properly if I had it still there.


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

I know mines utilizes the hanger like a champ! i would see if you could get one. Bet it would make a difference


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> you need to get stiffer dogbone mounts. like stage 1 from blackforest or equivalent.


I do have stiffer recently installed powerflex dogbone mounts



02ALMSaudi said:


> The only rub i have had has been from the resonator when attaching into the stock catback


Will check on that area too



02ALMSaudi said:


> I know mines utilizes the hanger like a champ! i would see if you could get one. Bet it would make a difference


I'll check if the hanger is still there...maybe it needs some bending to make it fit better?

I also noticed my tips are sticking out a bit more from the back of the car


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Update: *95% of the rubbing is gone!*

What changed?
We cut 1" off of the stock pipe (resonator and muffler section) to alleviate the excessive tension on the downpipe. Then slid the connecting sleeve back over.
(Basically the DP / Cat combo is a bit longer than stock)
That was it.

My car conditions:
- I'm running the stock reso and muffler until their catback comes out...
- My car has the hanger still.

This thing is tight in there, only a 5-7mm clearance from the subframe...not the perfect fit but decent.
To achieve 100% rub free I think they need to put a harder bend on the post cat pipe section (approx 15 degrees more).

I may just send them an ebay message as I don't have an email address for them?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Any pics or info about their exhaust system? 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

Any seen any warping on the turbo flange. I just had my JBS exhaust mani removed to do some work on it and the tech says there's some significant blow-by. The gasket Relent supplied was a solid copper one that isn't thick. Anyone know where to get a good thick one? I don't want to grind it flat as I'd expect it to warp even more after removing material.
Also, I had a little rubbing on the drive shaft weight and am using some safety wire to pull it just a little. It's been OK for 8 months.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

ejg3855 said:


> Mine works well. I personally chose to relocate the 02 sensor.


I'm assuming you did it yourself by the way you said you relocated the 02 sensor. Was it a hard install?


----------

